# rotary table



## john grinder (Apr 12, 2018)

want to buy a 6 or 4 inch rotary table to use on my pm-25mv mill . has any one used a 6 inch on the 25 , is it too big ? or would a 4 inch be a better fit ? thanks john
p.s. what brand did you buy.


----------



## John281 (Apr 12, 2018)

While I don't have the PM-25mv, I have a Grizzly with a slightly smaller table and my 6" rotary table fits well.  Anything smaller and I wouldn't be able to do many of the parts I want to.  My rotary table is also Grizzly but it needed some TLC before I was happy with it.


----------



## john grinder (Apr 12, 2018)

thanks , is the grizzly model # H7527 ?


----------



## tweinke (Apr 12, 2018)

I have a 4" for my PM727m, too small to do much with. By the time you get a part on it there is very little clamping room if any. I would go no smaller then a 6


----------



## John281 (Apr 12, 2018)

john grinder said:


> thanks , is the grizzly model # H7527 ?


Yes, I have the H7527.  The SB1364 looks like a nicer table but doesn't include the accessories.  
On a side note, I recently had to cut a large arc on a part larger than the 6" table so there was no way to clamp the part on.  I bolted an old disc brake rotor to the table first and clamped the workpiece to the disc.  It worked well as a light duty table extender.


----------



## wrmiller (Apr 13, 2018)

I bought a 6" RT for my PM25 when I had it. The 6" fits well within the work envelope of that machine. I no longer have the PM25, but I still have the RT and use it on my bigger machine.


----------



## starr256 (Apr 23, 2018)

Perhaps this question should have it's own thread. What is the advantage of an indexing head over a rotary table with indexing plates?


----------



## DHJ (Apr 23, 2018)

john grinder said:


> want to buy a 6 or 4 inch rotary table to use on my pm-25mv mill . has any one used a 6 inch on the 25 , is it too big ? or would a 4 inch be a better fit ? thanks john
> p.s. what brand did you buy.


Might try the grizzly 5" comes with index plates and tail stock, I am happy with mine after I worked on the chuck for a hour or so to smooth it out.


----------



## dlane (Apr 23, 2018)

8” vertex , added a fixture plate for clamping room , mt3 center with a 3/8” dowel for centering under spindle also used to center a chuck on table. Don’t use it much anymore


----------



## CDarby67 (Nov 1, 2019)

Thanks for such a good thread.

I was eyeballing the PMV 25. I have a 8" rotary table. Can the table be set up vertically with a tail stock on the PMV 25? I want to be able to put flutes on a cylinder at exact intervals in an inline direction. I assume that the rotary table setup with a tailstock would be the best way to achieve that process.
Thoughts?
Clint


----------



## codexmas (Nov 1, 2019)

I have the PM-25, the Grizzly H7527 634 fits perfectly. The mounting holes line up nicely for vertical and horizontal mode.


----------

